# iPod... regroupons-nous pour payer moins cher!



## aurel99 (26 Octobre 2001)

CHER iPod? Et si l'on se regroupait pour beneficier d'un prix de groupe?

Tout le monde va sur www.clust.com  et supporte l'achat iPod.
Moi je l'ai fait, j'etais le 3eme... alors il faut se bouger!







)


----------



## Arno (26 Octobre 2001)

Clust ?????
Mais çà existe encore çà ???

Ya un an et demi, ils étaient 100.
Ya un an, ils étaient 2...

Et bé, les start-ups n'ont pas dit leur dernier mot !!!
Allez Micheline, j'en veux de la star-up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: désolé pour l'absurdité de ce post je viens de lire notre PCiste de service &lt;entete&gt; (un truc dans le genre) pendant deux plombes et il m'a carrément foutu un mal  de crâne


----------



## benjamin (26 Octobre 2001)

Juste une question, aurel : tu l'as trouvé où l'iPod sur clust  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es sûr que t'as pas voté pour l'iPaq de...Compaq, hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Parce que, je viens de vérifier. Il y a bien des Rio, des Sony et des Archos, mais pas d'Apple.


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

Heu prix de groupe pas possible... vu auquel apple le vend... les revendeur ce font très peu de marge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5% a peine !


----------



## Arno (26 Octobre 2001)

Désolé, mais je confirme qu'il n'y a pas d'iPod chez Clust...


----------



## archeos (26 Octobre 2001)

Il y une commance groupée dans le forum si vous voulez.


----------



## aurel99 (26 Octobre 2001)

mais non, pas en vente...

j'ai ecrit ce post pour que l'on DEMANDE a clust de negocier avec Apple.

UNE DEMANDE DE NEGOCIATION.


----------



## Arno (26 Octobre 2001)

Excusez-moi mon cher Aurel, mais je suis un peu dur de la feuille...


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aurel99:
*mais non, pas en vente...

j'ai ecrit ce post pour que l'on DEMANDE a clust de negocier avec Apple.

UNE DEMANDE DE NEGOCIATION.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Kes ki dit ???

Pardon, j'avais pas compris qu'il fallait faire une demande préalable...
Allez, on va voir ça avec clust (même si gjouvenat a raison, il ne faut pas se faire trop d'illusions sur le prix obtenu)


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

459,00 Euros, soit 3.010,84 Francs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prix officiels de l'Apple Store France.

C'est sûr, faudrait faire baisser ça


----------



## aurel99 (27 Octobre 2001)

surtout que ce prix est HT... soit 3914,778FFTTC

faut vraiment demander a clust de negocier un prix.
www.clust.com


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

TTC, ça fait 3601 FF, pas 3914 (sur le site Apple).

J'avais oublié ce petit détail : la TVA.
500 F de plus, quoi


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

Lien trouvé dans un article de SVM. Ce site propose un iPod LC à...$38,65, soit moins de 300 FF.
Et TTC, bien sûr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Irrésistible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[26 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## J-L (27 Octobre 2001)

Bienvenue dans la grande aventure des flops d'Apple... Après le Cube, la Pippin et le Newton parmis tant d'autres... Arghh... Il faudrait expliquer à Steve que ca ne sert à rien de faire ces choses là à ce prix. Et comme c'est impossible de le faire moins cher, il ne faut pas du tout le faire. En plus, si le iPod est limité à prendre les MP3 uniquement de iTunes, alors ca limite fortement *énormément* les clients potentiels...


----------

